# Camping at Vinaros has anyone been?



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are thinking of moving up to the Vinaros area next month with some friends who have a large RV, does anyone know of a good site which would be suitable for us to go to? Also anywhere worth visiting whilst we are there.

thanks Cavaqueen


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Vinaros is a noisy site very near the N340 with 2 brothels just out side the gates. The trucks toot the girls as they go past.

Try Alegia at Benicarlo you can get large units on there okay far enough away from the road so you don't normally here it. English owned and run.

0034 964470871

campingalegria.com

Richard and Julie

You will miss the burning of the statues but you will have the Easter parades.

The Castle a Peniscola is worth a visit


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you for your reply, I don't think I will mind being by the road and 2 brothels, the site we are on now is off the road and there are two brothels on the way in, so I may just feel at home !!!!

thanks Cavaqueen


----------

